# Diet



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI have read that splitting proteins and carb at meal times.I'm never had to look at diet till now.Proteins are Chicken fish....what else...Carb are pots,rice pasta..what elseSorry to be thick, Fiona


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here is a chart for food combining (as usually it is a bit more complex than just don't have protein and carbs at the same meal)http://www.alderbrooke.com/chart.htm Has a lot of what counts as which thing.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

This website will help. The site show what each food consists of.http://www.nutritiondata.com/


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I thought this was pretty encouraging, as well: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=118422Mark


----------

